
The Wussification of America - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2010/12/the-wussification-of-america/68652/
======
meterplech
Interesting piece, I definitely think that there is a wussification of
America, but I think that it is political wussiness. I see stories of
entrepreneur after entrepreneur risking all to attempt to innovate, change the
world, and succeed. I see people dropping out of school to create the next
billion dollar companies.

What I don't see is a leader from either political party willing to possibly
address the long term debt problems, job losses, or general solvency by making
the hard choices to cut something somewhere! Instead, we have pathetic
politicians pandering to one group or another afraid to make the hard choice
and say "No" to something. I hope the Ed Randel can use his position to
address that wussification, not just people who don't want to play football in
the snow.

------
julius_geezer
Balderdash. Mr. Rendell should get out for a walk and do some calculus to calm
himself down.

